

Ask HN: How much traffic spike does being listed top in HN cause? - jasim

How much increase in the number of pageviews can one normally expect if a url gets a top spot in HN ?
======
patio11
4,000 to 6,000 within 48 hours, assuming one's post is on the front page for
most of a day. (Anecdotally they seem to age off a wee bit faster these days.)
That is traffic directly from HN, with minor follow-on from folks tweeting.
_Substantially_ more if the story gets carried elsewhere as a result.

------
riffer
It used to be 1000 uniques per 10 karma points on the submission, although
that may have changed with the vote weighting that was instituted a month ago
or so

